# feeling hopeless



## eurekha (Jun 16, 2012)

hai , I very depressed and helpless, why i am posting here because i dont have anybody to share . some times i feel like to die , i dont know what to do,i can from the middle class family , my mother died when i was 5 days old baby, raised by my relatives, most off the time i am in histels , so i dont have any close family mumbers, my dad also not very supportive, i have been married for 6 yr , have 5 yr child , i never feel happy after my marriage , my husband he do smoke , he promised me he is gong to stop , but he didnt , and he will drink, he knows that i dont have any body to support me , if i asked about any thing he willl say do what ever u what to do, some time i feel tike to die , but i am thinking about my baby i dont want him to face what ever i am facing with out mom ,most of the time i will cry silently. need some advice please


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you get counseling? There are free clinics if you need them.
I wish the best for you.


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

Get help for yourself. I understand completely. We have our days. I am alone except for these pages and through here I have found out I am not alone. My feelings my reactions are normal and expected. Get help for "you." You need total to someone and get help cause you are the one person in your child's life that needs to be sable.


----------

